# Rancher Problem



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have an 08 honda rancher 420 2wd and when im riding i will loose all power and the water temp light and fuel injector light will come on. If i dont put it in nuetral it shuts off. does anybody know the problem?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

not many here run the Honda Rancher's 

and for ATV tech support I'd try Hondaforeman.com or the highlifter.com sites.

lots of tech support at them places

good luck


----------

